# EVH 5150 III 100w vs 50w



## Bouillestfu (Apr 14, 2012)

I've recently been in the market for an RGD2127z. While shopping around, I was able to test drive one of these into an EVH 100W head; which sounded spectacular. However, a 100w head would be overkill in terms of raw power and volume. 

Is the 50W head equivalent in terms of tone? Having a 100w head with a 4x12 would be sweet as hell but useless as fuck in my current condition and was eyeballing the 50W head with a single 12inch speaker box. What say you SS.org?


----------



## metal_sam14 (Apr 15, 2012)

Here is a thread from the Andy Sneap forum where they compared the 50 and the 100, they sound pretty damn similar, and amazing

5150 III 50 watt and 100 watt comparison clips - Ultimate Metal Forum


----------



## evilsaint (Apr 15, 2012)

I'd get the mini for sue.


----------



## Bouillestfu (Apr 15, 2012)

Thx for the link man helped alot just order the 50w head


----------



## warhead78 (Apr 15, 2012)

Congrats! Post up your thoughts when you get it, I've had my eye on these


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 16, 2012)

evilsaint said:


> I'd get the mini for sue.


Objection !


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 16, 2012)

Good choice. The 50w has the depth mod built in, but the 100w doesnt have it yet (you have to get it modded aftermarket for now).


----------



## TemjinStrife (Apr 16, 2012)

The only issue is that it becomes like the 6505+, where the "third" channel is pretty much folded into the second, and the "crunch" channel is far louder than the clean. That means you can't use all three channels very easily.


----------



## Sepultorture (Apr 16, 2012)

ALSO let's not forget that the 50 watt head has 3 separate resonance knobs on the back, so there is a litle more flexibility with the amp for tone, while taking away the separate 3rd channel

theyr eally should just re-release the 100 watt head with the resonance knobs on it


----------



## Nitrobattery (Apr 16, 2012)

Does anyone have any clips of the crunch channel boosted with an OD into metal territory?


----------



## warhead78 (Apr 16, 2012)

Nitrobattery said:


> Does anyone have any clips of the crunch channel boosted with an OD into metal territory?



This is how I ran my 100 watter and while it sounded good, the low end was a bit weak on the crunch side with the tube screamer. I'm assuming the crunch on the mini should saturate a bit more and maybe get away without a boost.


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 16, 2012)

Sepultorture said:


> ALSO let's not forget that the 50 watt head has 3 separate resonance knobs on the back, so there is a litle more flexibility with the amp for tone, while taking away the separate 3rd channel


 
?

I'm pretty sure the one I used had only one master presence knob on front and one master resonance knob on the back.  Are they making different models now?


----------



## Sepultorture (Apr 16, 2012)

USMarine75 said:


> ?
> 
> I'm pretty sure the one I used had only one master presence knob on front and one master resonance knob on the back.  Are they making different models now?



sorry, i was wrong, there is just one resonance on the back


----------



## Erazoender (Apr 16, 2012)

Not bad but.... I'm not a hugely fond of either of them





Haha the whole 5150/6505 tone is way too grainy for my taste. ENGL's for me


----------

